# The Dentist



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you ever been guilty of looking at others your own age and thinking, surely i can't look that old? well......you'll love this one!

My name is Alice Smith and I was sitting in the waiting room for my first appointment with a new dentist. I noticed his dental diploma, which bore his full name.

Suddenly, I remembered a tall, handsome, dark haired boy with the same name had been in my secondary school class some 30-odd years ago.

Could he be the same guy that I had a secret crush on, way back then?

Upon seeing him, however, I quickly discarded any such thought.

This balding, grey haired man with the deeply lined face was far too old to have been my classmate. After he examined my teeth, I asked him if he had attended Morgan Park secondary school ..

'Yes, Yes I did. I'm a Morganner! 'he beamed with pride.

'When did you leave to go to college?' I asked

He answered, in 1965. Why do you ask?

'You were in my class!' I exclaimed.

He looked at me closely.

Then the UGLY,

OLD,

BALD,

WRINKLED,

FAT ARSED,

GREY HAIRED,

DECREPIT,

BASTARD asked..

'What did you teach?'


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Funnily enough I had a similar experience with my dentist's husband who works with her in the same practice. I heard someone use his name which was unusual and I wondered if it could be the same person I remember from primary school. So I asked if he'd been to my school. He had! - it was him!! - so we exchanged a few memories. He politely said that he didn't recognise me without my cap! :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

